# Solved: SLOW opening of share folders/files on Office Server



## imagine9 (Mar 13, 2012)

We have two computers in our office that have incredibly slow opening times of folders/files that are on our Office Server.

The Office Server is running Windows Server 2003 R2 sp2 and the two problem computers have recently been reformatted and are running Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit.

In the office we have 12 computers with 10 of them accessing the Office Server share folder/files perfectly. Of the 10 computers that are running perfectly eight of them are running Windows 7 (32 and 64 bit) and two of them are running XP. I even reformatted a few of these recently with no issues.

On the problem computers when I access the Network share folder it asks for a Username/Password and I allow it to save these credentials. Now the folders/files will open quickly and perfectly. The slowness problem occurs when the computers are rebooted. Once rebooted I access the Network share folder (it can either be mapped as a drive, a shortcut, or navigated to via Windows Explorer doesn't make a difference) and it takes 5-10 seconds with a green bar going across the top of Explorer to open any folder/file. It's worse with larger folder/files.

The only temporary fix I have found is to go to "Windows Credentials Manager" and delete the saved credentials for the network folder. Then I reboot the computer and access the network folder at which time it asks for the Username/Password again and will work perfectly until the computer is rebooted.

Even when the problem computers are directly accessing the Office Server folders/files with no problems there is still an issue with running the FileMaker database which lives on the Office Server as well. On the problem computers this NEVER works correctly and FileMaker is unusable taking 5 minutes just to open the database. My guess is that the database file is so large the network issue really comes to the forefront when it's attempting to be accessed.

When the problem computers are slow to open folders/files on the Office Server they show zero or close to zero activity in the Networking tab of "Windows Explorer". The slow computers are also fully capable of doing other tasks while they are slowly opening the folders/files. This leads me to believe the problem computers are having an issue with gaining permission to the folders/files rather than not connecting to them at all.


----------



## imagine9 (Mar 13, 2012)

I've tried turning off the firewall, antivirus and all other startup programs as well. Still have the same issue.


----------



## imagine9 (Mar 13, 2012)

This fixed it: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/934430


----------

